

What Is The Right Age To Start A Company? - mathewgj
http://kevinmerritt.blist.com/2009/01/when-should-i-start-a-company/

======
jaspertheghost
I think most entrepreneurs tend to be entrepreneurial from a young age. So, if
you're one of the ones that are thinking of starting a business and haven't
pulled the trigger yet, most likely you never will.

Sad but true.

